# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Monstrous Oat Dough

## JaneDoe

Ingredients
4 Scoops (Dosers) of a Quality Hypercaloric Supplement
35g of oats
100ml of water
2 Tablespoons of Coffee
1 Cup of Whole Milk
Strawberries, Bananas (Optional)
Method of preparation
1. This recipe is perfect for those who are in the construction phase of
muscle mass, because in addition to being quick to make, it is very rich
in nutrients.
2. In a bowl, insert the water and oats, and microwave it
for 2 minutes. After you're done, let the mixture cool for
1 minute. Then add the Hypercaloric, milk and coffee and
mix well. You can add more milk if you want the mixture
become less consistent. And finally, cover the recipe with your fruit
preferred if necessary.
Nutritional information
Calories: 895
Proteins: 62g
Carbohydrates: 103g
Fat: 27g

----------

